# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Mexico

## Doors

Ok guys the QV Deca 300 likes legit but what about these Dbol pills? any comments would be appretiated. They came from a bottle which I don't have pics off, anyone ever seen these before? Thanks

----------


## Doors

bump

----------


## MichaelCC

IMO it's hard to tell - you pils looks like about 80% of all pills all over the world. From what i can see - there is only 1 line at the one pill's side, another side is clear.
Is it correct ?

----------


## Doors

Yes that is correct. All white pill with one line spliting down the middle.

----------


## Doors

and the other side has no lines in it.

----------


## smokethedays

qv is good, pills not sure  :Hmmmm:

----------


## StayJuicen34

Ever since the curropting in the QV lab with employees geting there hands on bottles and lables with holos I've kept my hands off it, you much safer and better off with AP Products they whre rated by the 2005 Anabolic .

----------


## dogfight

i am runnin qv now an its all good!!! but i cant say anything bout the pills sorry

----------


## freakintraining

are the pills from mexico too? if so they look just like the reforvit dbols

----------


## Doors

Yes the pills are from mexico too, The person I got them from, tells me hes done a cycle with them and they are legit. Thanks everyone for there help!

----------


## freakintraining

i had some they looked exactly the same, i thought they were bunk too, but they were ok

----------


## guildwars05

same deca i have.  :Smilie:

----------


## hitinithard

I Have Those Same Pills Also, They Are From Loeffler & Are 10mg. I Have Been Taking Them For A Week Now At 4 Per Day Split Up Through Out The Day & They Seem To Be Working Quit Well. I'm Also Taking 500mg Of Omnadren A Week & 300 Mg Of Deca A Week Too. I Have Had Some Discomfort In My Lower Back Maybe Kidneys So I Think I'm Going To Drop Back To 3 Pills A Day & See How That Goes. Good Luck!!!

----------


## HugemongouS

No, those white pills are the shit man... ive had them from mex. and theyre legit

----------

